
Ask HN: What are the “View issue” and “Modify reservation” buttons in Gmail? - ccleve
This morning, my Gmail inbox had a message with a small gray button on the right-hand side that said &quot;Modify reservation&quot;. It was an email from my son&#x27;s baseball team. I&#x27;ve seen similar &quot;View issue&quot; buttons that point to Github issues.<p>How does Gmail do this? There must be some standard content in the body of the email, some kind of semantic markup, that tells Gmail what the link means. But I can&#x27;t find documentation on it anywhere.<p>The ability to put a button in someone&#x27;s inbox could be a really useful feature for a variety of apps. Where are the docs?
======
Piskvorrr
No docs, Google never gives away its killer features - and this specifically
is something that makes them stand out from any other email provider. No
standard content or markup, either: Just terabytes of emails - given enough
data, the patterns crop up by themselves, one would think.

Source: wild speculation.

